# Scaredy bird?



## Cockatiellane (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a question i been raising and breeding tiels for yrs well i got a new male about 2 weeks ago and well he acts like hes off his rocker a bit if u go into the room or get close to his cage he flips out like mad he has broke all his tail feathers off and i never in my life had one act like this. he will go nuts from one end of the cage to the other just flaping his wings falling all over anyone have a idea maybe why or any idea on how to work with him to make him more stable. thank you for any advice


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he may need adjusting time to get use to you and his new home this happened to me with shadow but after 2 months he setteled down or depends how he was treated at his previous home as well


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I moved you question to its own thread so it will get more attention  Sounds like he needs some time adjusting to his new home. Mabey sitting away from the cage and reading may help him to become more comfortable with having you around. You can move closer once he becomes more comfortable and slowly work your way closer each couple of days to the cage. Just take your time and don't force him to interact with you if he does not want to.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I also find it helps ( on some of the birds) to announce your coming into the room they're in before you actually show up.


----------



## Cockatiellane (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you i did do the reading thing today i took a birdtalk magazine in and sat in my rocking chair for about a hour and he did real good im gonna keep doing that .Thank you all for the advice it helped out a lot. again thank you so much


----------

